
Show HN: Say Play – Play, pause, forward and rewind any video with your voice - thapr
https://thanesh.dev/say-play
======
thapr
Hi everyone,

I build this chrome extension to let me control the video on any page with my
voice.

Let me know what you think!

[https://thanesh.dev/say-play](https://thanesh.dev/say-play)

